#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  API 4F 3rd Edition

## stressed

As a new member of this forum I have benefited from others, and I would like to give back by sharing the API 4F standard, 3rd edition providing structural analysis and design guidelines for drilling derrick and mast structures. The 3rd edition offers a significant change in the calculation of wind load from previous editions



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API 4F 3rd Edition

----------


## jaalvarez

the link is bad

----------


## stressed

Rapidshare seems to delete links after a while. This link should work:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jaalvarez

Thank you, the new link works perfect

----------


## dallama

Dear All forum members.

Can some one help me with providing a wind loading calculation example accordint to APi 4f 3 edition chapter 8.3.3. Member by member method
especially the wind loading on diagonals when the wind is blowing in 45 degrees on a structural tower like Drilling derrick.

I understand the wind loading how to apply at the mebers when the wind is 0 or 90 degrees, but when the wind is in diagonal is not clear to me also in the appendix I find it difficult.

Kind regards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Rapidshare seems to delete links after a while. This link should work:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Thank you Sir

----------


## mbc.engg

Can anyone upload again to rapid share as unable to download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]? is the link of ifile.it is dead?

This happens since last 2 days that I am unable to download from ifile.it. Can any one explain why this kind of problem is occuring?

----------


## stressed

mukesh, I just tested it myself, the link works fine.. Use the link posted in this thread

----------


## johnmugul

works fine, 2 years on. super !

----------


## petroman44

Well done bro!!! I am very appreciate your distribution.

----------


## NTRYLVL

I am looking for the same example. Where you able to get one, if so would you be able to let me review. Thanks

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear All Members,
I am never able to download anyfile from ifile.it website.
The weblink takes to ifilecloud site and only paid subscribers are allowed to download.
The 'request download link' always says no such file.
It is everytime a big disappoitment for me.
Can anyone explain me how to download from this site.

As usual this weblink is also like the same and not able to download the file.
Please someone can help me.

Regards,
rsmyegpet

----------


## f81aa

Hi rsmyegpet:

Most storing sites will delete files after awhile for free accounts or as soon as they received a complaint.

As far as I know, ifile.it change to ifilecloud. I have downloaded files from ifilecloud without being a paid subscriber or having a free account.

I dont have a link with me to go through the steps and explain them to you. What I remember is that it was easy to do:

Click on the download button
Fill in the letters and numbers required in the "captcha" field and sent them for verification
Click on the download button of the little window that appeared showing the name of the file



I hope this post will help you.

RegardsSee More: API 4F 3rd Edition

----------

